# The Tiger Boys' Aeroplane Works Flying Museum



## v2 (Jan 24, 2007)

The Tiger Boys' Aeroplane Works Flying Museum is a “hobby out of control” overseen by partners Tom Dietrich and Bob Revell. For the past thirty-five years, The Tiger Boys have tracked down the remains of rare old airplanes in barns, fields, forests, and from the bottom of northern lakes, then rebuilt these wrecks to better-than-new condition. While many antique aeroplanes are on display in museums, few will ever take to the skies again. But The Tiger Boys' prime mandate is to "Keep Them Flying" - so all of their aircraft are restored to full airworthy status. 

The Tiger Boys' Aeroplane Works - "Where Old Planes Go To ... Fly!"


----------

